# Events you DON'T practice that much [poll]



## TheGoldenBear (Jun 24, 2012)

okay,before answering, make sure that the one you will answer is a event you can do, or can solve. this is just for fun.


----------



## Alcuber (Jun 24, 2012)

Hmm, I think It would be better if you made it so we can choose multiple.

Anyway...

I don't practise 2x2, OH, Megaminx and clock.

Also a bunch of unnofficial events


----------



## ottozing (Jun 24, 2012)

5x5, 6x6, 7x7, pyra, mega, square 1, feet.


----------



## kbh (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't practice 2x2, BLD and Feet. Can't practice more event than 2x2, 3x3 and 4x4, because I dont have other puzzles.


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 24, 2012)

2x2, bld, Pyra and Mega. I hate them


----------



## jonlin (Jun 24, 2012)

No 3x3?!


----------



## TheGoldenBear (Jun 24, 2012)

jonlin said:


> No 3x3?!



what kind of person are you if you dont practice 3x3


----------



## applemobile (Jun 24, 2012)

Define practice.


----------



## MostEd (Jun 24, 2012)

applemobile said:


> Define practice.



You don't train, don't become fast on it.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't practice to many things other than 3x3 and 3BLD but the events I hardly practice at all are 5x5 and OH.


----------



## Skullush (Jun 24, 2012)

I never practice Magics.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 24, 2012)

Pyraminx


----------



## Dene (Jun 24, 2012)

I couldn't vote for magics and 2x2 :/


----------



## ardi4nto (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't practice 3x3 much..


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 24, 2012)

I never practice BLD.


----------



## sa11297 (Jun 24, 2012)

pyraminx, sq 1, magic, master magic, clock, megaminx, 4x4 and 5x5 bld, multi bld, feet


----------



## cubeflip (Jun 24, 2012)

No skewb for me


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 24, 2012)

I never properly 'practice' anything... Only solved my 2x2 twice in the last year though so that would have to be the least 

Don't even have Magic or Master Magic and I've not even started to learn BLD


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 24, 2012)

TheGoldenBear said:


> what kind of person are you if you dont practice 3x3



A big cuber

Also, PRACTISE
also, 6x6


----------



## LNZ (Jun 24, 2012)

I do own a black QJ megaminx with tiles , and a white pyraminx but rarely use them. But I can solve them both if I cared to scramble them now and then.

Also I rarely practice 3x3 OH too. I have done less than 8 3x3 OH solves in 3 years, with a PB of about 3:50.

And I've never tried any BLD stuff except for 1x1x1 BLD.

I don't own a Square-1, Rubik's clock or a Rubik's magic so by definition I can't use the and by that solve them at all.

I mainly do 3x3x3 to 8x8x8 (with some 2x2x2) and cuboids (ie 3x3x6, 2x2x4, 2x2x3, etc).


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 24, 2012)

> what kind of person are you if you dont practice 3x3



Me. I haven't practiced 3x3 in almost three years.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 24, 2012)

um...pretty much everything. I'm just lazy and don't like cubes.


----------



## jonlin (Jun 24, 2012)

TheGoldenBear said:


> Why you no practice 3x3?



I practice 2x2, 4x4, and 5x5 alot more than 3x3.


----------



## mati1242 (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't practice 2x2, 6x6,7x7, magic, mastermagic, megaminx pyraminx.
Lastly I only practice 3x3.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 24, 2012)

I dont like OH


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 24, 2012)

LNZ said:


> I've never tried any BLD stuff except for 1x1x1 BLD.



Lol


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 24, 2012)

TheGoldenBear said:


> what kind of person are you if you dont practice 3x3



http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007HASH01

It's easier to list the events I _do_ practise rather than those which I _don't_, so the events I _do_ practise are 3x3, BLD, MBLD, and FMC.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 24, 2012)

Needs 3x3.


----------



## tasguitar7 (Jun 24, 2012)

My answer is everything except 3x3, 3x3 oh, and 3x3 bld. Nothing else is ever practiced and mostly not even ever timed to see where I am at.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 24, 2012)

TheGoldenBear said:


> what kind of person are you if you dont practice 3x3



I didn't practice 3x3 until a few weeks ago when I found out I was able to attend my next competition.

I still don't 'practice'... only do a few solves at College whenever I'm asked to do so and weekly comps if I have the time.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 24, 2012)

3x3.


----------



## mycube (Jun 24, 2012)

why is there no 3x3 in the poll? one of the events i don't practice that much. also Pyra and (master) magic(because i don't own magic ^^)


----------



## drewsopchak (Jun 24, 2012)

Since magic isn't speedsolving, I don't do magic.


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 24, 2012)

Megaminx. All I've got is a lame chinaminx, so I've done a total of ~5 solves on it in the past >1 year that I've owned it.


----------



## cubegenius (Jun 24, 2012)

clock


----------



## Divineskulls (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't practice anything besides 3x3, OH, 4x4, , and megaminx. Maybe some 2x2 every once in a while. I can't vote in the poll, cause my computer won't charge. :/


----------



## brandbest1 (Jun 24, 2012)

clock, 6x6, 7x7, and megaminx because my megaminx pops so much that its not even funny.

Lol 7x7 contradicts my avatar.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 24, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Since magic isn't speedsolving, I don't do magic.



Do not tempt fate.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jun 24, 2012)

I only practice 2x2,3x3 and 4x4. Everything else i just find boring if I do it too much.


----------



## cubernya (Jun 24, 2012)

Mega, Sq1, Pyra, 6x6, 7x7, MBLD (for the most part)

Voted mega + pyra


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 25, 2012)

only thing ive done in like 2 weeks is sq1 and one 5x5 solve

i barely practice anything other than those

im surprised no one has said sq1 almost no one practices it


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jun 25, 2012)

I only practice 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, magic, and master magic.


----------



## drewsopchak (Jun 25, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Do not tempt fate.



Well I think it would be absurd to silence someone because another has a contradicting opinion. Not that it's an opinion that magic isn't speedsolving, because by definition, something must be solved for it to be speedsolving.


----------



## aronpm (Jun 25, 2012)

default state -> solved state

sounds like solving to me


----------



## drewsopchak (Jun 25, 2012)

aronpm said:


> default state -> solved state
> 
> sounds like solving to me



solve |sälv; sôlv|
verb [ trans. ]
find an answer to, explanation for, or means of effectively dealing with (a problem or mystery) : the policy could solve the town's housing crisis | a murder investigation that has never been solved.
Seems to me your just changing the state of something without solving. I don't think magic has a unsolved/solved state. Hypothetically,if uncapping a bottle of CRC was an event, would removing the cap be considered solving? Would an uncapped bottle be considered solved? Maybe I'm not making sense...


----------



## cubernya (Jun 25, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> solve |sälv; sôlv|
> verb [ trans. ]
> find an answer to, explanation for, or means of effectively dealing with (a problem or mystery) : the policy could solve the town's housing crisis | a murder investigation that has never been solved.
> Seems to me your just changing the state of something without solving. I don't think magic has a unsolved/solved state. Hypothetically,if uncapping a bottle of CRC was an event, would removing the cap be considered solving? Would an uncapped bottle be considered solved? Maybe I'm not making sense...



Normal magic: Unsolved, unlinked rings -> solved, linked rings

the puzzle/problem here is to get the rings connected

If removing the cap of CRC was an event, it wouldn't be considered solving, since there's no problem or mystery there


----------



## drewsopchak (Jun 25, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Normal magic: Unsolved, unlinked rings -> solved, linked rings
> 
> the puzzle/problem here is to get the rings connected
> 
> If removing the cap of CRC was an event, it wouldn't be considered solving, since there's no problem or mystery there


But every "solution" is the same.... Besides, I doubt you think there's mystery in magic flipping.


----------



## cubernya (Jun 25, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> But every "solution" is the same.... Besides, I doubt you think there's mystery in magic flipping.



Ok. I can use devil's alg on a 3x3 and it will be solved at some point. Does this mean it's not a puzzle?
The key in the definition you provided: problem *or* mystery, not and


----------



## peedu (Jun 25, 2012)

Sorry, I did not know that I must practice.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 25, 2012)

From least practice to most practice (excluding multiBLD and big cubes BLD, because I never practice those):
Master Magic, Magic, 3x3 BLD, Square-1, Clock, Megaminx, 7x7, 6x6, 5x5, 4x4, OH, 2x2, Pyraminx, 3x3


----------



## Cool Frog (Jun 25, 2012)

7x7 (Because I don't have one)
Magic (lol)
Most cubiods/ octehedrons / funny business 
Sqism
Clock
only unusual cubic puzzle I practice 3x3x5


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 25, 2012)

All I do is 2-4+OH, and my percentages are something like:
2x2: 15%
3x3: 30%
OH: 15%
4x4: 40%
But they change really frequently.


----------



## jonlin (Jun 25, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Ok. I can use devil's alg on a 3x3 and it will be solved at some point. Does this mean it's not a puzzle?
> The key in the definition you provided: problem *or* mystery, not and



It's not a puzzle, mathematically it's a permutation group.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 25, 2012)

jonlin said:


> It's not a puzzle, mathematically it's a permutation group.



These are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Owen (Jun 25, 2012)

Megaminx


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 25, 2012)

Everything besides 3x3 and 4x4. I do 5x5 but not to get better or anything. :/


----------



## Endgame (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't practice 2x2x2 a lot in comparison to the effort I put in 3x3x3, although I still practice a lot for both. They're my only events anyway.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't practice any of the events... 

I'm not kidding.


----------



## TMOY (Jun 29, 2012)

TheGoldenBear said:


> what kind of person are you if you dont practice 3x3


I would have loved to answer "Me" to that kind of clueless question but unfortunately it's not true. I don't practice 3^3 very much, though, but I at least regularly do the weekly competition on the French forum.
The events I really don't practice at all are the magics because I don't do them, and clock bcause I currently don't have a decent one.


----------



## drewsopchak (Jun 29, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> These are not mutually exclusive.


That doesn't make a rectangle a square.


----------

